# Contact from Sana Med



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

(Mod Note: these posts have been split from here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272234.0)

That's wonderful news! I'm glad everything is working so well for you. We are not having such good luck. Last Thursday we had a cycle at Sana-Med and we still haven't heard anything at all about the cycle. Nothing at all! We haven't heard how many eggs got fertilized, how many embryos were transferred, or if there were any frozen embryos. Despite emails to Dr. Irina asking for this information, we have still not heard anything.

Has anyone had similiar problems communicating with Sana-Med?

My husband and I are so distraught over not knowing anything about our cycle.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

hi napy,

My surrogate had her scan on Friday and every single previous time we heard results on the same day.... 

However for the first time in two years we got no reply so i rang the La vita felice centre worried thinking something went wrong ....  But All internet has been down and that is why we received no reply.. So please dont panic.... 

Only today did i hear from my Dr Elena at Sana Med and it was not from her usual email address which she has used for the past couple of years.

I wish you a positive result xxx
This has  never happened before and im sure you will hear from your Dr soon


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Kiera, it has been very stressful for us this week not knowing anything. Hopefully we will hear from Dr. Irina tomorrow about what happened with our cycle.


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

We have still not heard anything from Dr. Irina at all today even though it is starting to get late in the day over there.  We are very shaken up by this whole thing.  It has been a week since my husband left Sana-Med and we have heard nothing at all. We don't even know if there was a transfer since communication with our surrogate mother was broken off two days after we started emailing eachother last week.  We were told that she would not have internet access for several weeks.  Someone else told that not private communication was allowed between the IPs and surrogate mother (they were told this by La Vita Felice).  However we were always told that our surrogater mother didn't have internet access, but when my husband asked, she happily provided her email address to us.  Then shortly after we started communicating, she broke off communications with us.

To say the least, we are very distressed over this.


Napy


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Napy,
Today (and tomorrow) it's a holiday in Ukraine. I'm afraid the first working day will be the next Monday.
Though Dr.Irina is a very good professional, she is not so communicative


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Allen, for letting me know about the holidays in Ukraine.  We did actually hear from our surrogate mother and she said that there was a transfer on Tuesday.  So, now we are relieved and excited that things did happen after all, although we have no other details than that.  I guess we will have to wait until Monday now.


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Has anyone cycling with Sana Med had any normal email correspondance (from their regular email addresses) from anyone at the clinic since last week?  My husband and I still have not heard anything directly from the clinic about our cycle since he left Kharkov on March 1st.  Luckily our surrogate mother did call Dr. Irina who confirmed that two blastocysts were transferred to her. Yea! That's good news at least!  If we had not been in contact with her, we wouldn't know anything right now.

Napy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi napy, I am sorry you're having concerns, it must be very stressful for you not to know much of what is happening.  I am surprised they haven't tried to contact you at all at such a critical time in your treatment. Have you tried phoning them? Maybe better/easier than trying to email if they are having problems. I hope you hear from them soon.


I hope you don't mind but I have split this out from the other thread as I felt it was a separate issue and better dealt with this way. 

C~x


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Caz, for splitting up the message thread.  Phoning them would probably not work very well for us since my husband needed a translator during his visit at the clinic. 

We finally did hear from the Sana Med at the end of their work day today!  Dr. Irina apologized for their communciation problems and gave us some good news too.  She said we had 4 frozen embryos, besides the two that were transferred to our surrogate mother.

Thanks to everyone on this message board who helped give us some insight into why we weren't hearing from Sana Med all last week.  It helped us tremendously!

Napy


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Napy,

Can you please update me with some news regarding your surrogacy in san a med as I am thinking of starting surrogacy with them? Are they professional and good?what about the success rates?

Thank you


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Shabib,
  The doctors at Sana Med are very professional, but we have not had success yet with our two previous fresh cycles.  This month, we are doing frozen embryo transfers to two different surrogate mothers.  It's too early to know the results of these cycles yet.  I believe Sana Med has success rates around 40-45%.  But there are people on this board that have been successful the very first time that are with Sana Med.  It all seems highly dependant on embryo quality and whether or not IVF works well with the surrogate mother you have.  We have had cycles in the US and the success rate at the clinic we used there (GIVF in Northern Virginia) was claiming about 65-70%.  I'm not sure why there would be such a big difference in success rates, but we did end up with a healthy baby that is now a very spunky two year old!  IVF in the US is very expensive, and so are surrogate mothers, so we had to look abroad for doing IVF and surrogacy this time.

I wish you the best of luck with whatever course you take.
Napy


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear nappy,

Thank you for the useful information and good luck in your attempt, will pray for you 

I don't know but i hear and read very good comments on intersono clinic, I am considering it seriously but they sent me quotation today,it's very expensive as well as Nadiya clinic!! I need a very good clinic with high success rate and at the same time not that expensive    I am looking in Georgia also because it is cheaper than Ukraine but really can't decide I don't want to get disappointed again   what is your opinion new life in Georgia or Ukraine or intersono Ukraine?


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Shabib  

I have heard really good things about Intersono in Ukraine, and we were considering them initially, but the big drawback was that they didn't let you look at adult photos of the donors, and I have heard there is now a waiting list for surrogate mothers (this is from a US couple that was successful on their first try).  As far as New Life Ukraine goes, I don't really know since I have no personal experience with them, except that they are very good at responding to email and answering questions.  I don't know much about New Life Georgia, but they are part of the New Life network of surrogate mother/donor agencies.  There is a New Life India as well. 
Best of luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

IVF success rate is around 40%; if someone speaks about 70% - that's not true. Of course, if you use a donor egg + surrogate mother, the chance is generally higher, because these women have a proven fertility.


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree Allen, statistics can be easily manipulated, for instance, how success  is defined (i.e. clinical pregnancy, heartbeat, or taking a baby home).  In the end, IVF success rates are just an aggregate statistic of everyone's results put together.  Individual results are what matters here, and I believe individual results are highly dependant upon the quality of the embryos, the fertility of the surrogate mother, and the ability of the surrogate mother to carry a child that she is not biologically related to.


----------

